# Chael Sonnen: '' Oh, and tell Lyoto that I'M CALLING HIM OUT''



## peanuts40 (Mar 20, 2011)

Chael Sonnen is continuing to insult the Brazilian MMA fighters via twitter, but now has gone a step further by calling out Lytoto Machida.




> ''Hey Anderson, stick to what your country does best; like soccer or harboring infectious disease. Oh, and tell Lyoto that I'M CALLING HIM OUT''


Hmm....it's like he is forgetting he is suspended...


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sick of this guy. I don't now how anyone still finds this amusing. I hope this fight happens. Then his record against Brazilians will move to 1-5.

It seems what Brazilians do best is make you tap to triangle chokes Chael.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

i'd watch lyoto destroy sonnen.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sonnen is a loser, Brazilians all whoop his ass and what Anderson "does best" is choke Sonnen until he gives up.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

When he could actually back up his talk, it was funny. Without a licence to fight, it's just pathetic.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> When he could actually back up his talk, it was funny. Without a licence to fight, it's just pathetic.


its brilliant, dana knows how good a market machine chael is and when he gets the licence this month he will be ready to get into it straight away


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> its brilliant, dana knows how good a market machine chael is and when he gets the licence this month he will be ready to get into it straight away


Hmm must've been out of the loop, I thought he wasn't due until next year but just googled and found out it's been preponed he can apply on the 29th.

Well he can talk away then, but I still see Machida subbing him. It'd be a fun fight though, I can see him grinding a decision too.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I doubt he'd even get close enough to Lyoto to even attempt a takedown. He'd get obliterated within a round.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man if chael fights in brazil the ufc would need some heavy security. If u even seen a european soccer match with crazy fans it should be just as bad as that. I have no respect for chael, but whatever he does its entertaining. The probably with chael aside from being mentally unstable is he is a boring fighter. All this prefight nonsense he speaks will just create a negative backlash for him.

I repeat it over and over again, he sold the silva fight good. Went in there juiced up against an silva who was not 100%. Pound on him for 22 mins, 15 of those where him basically doing nothing. Gets submitted, got caught,basically unemployed. Then he witness silva becoming a legend after beating vitor, then his hero get KOed by machida. I would be upset to if all this happened to me. He is probably gonna be on the sidelines just talknig shit for a long time while silva or somebody who he has beef with keep on succeeding. At the end of the day it was chael sonnen that dug his own grave.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> I doubt he'd even get close enough to Lyoto to even attempt a takedown. He'd get obliterated within a round.


hey if he gets his licence on the 29th machida doesnt have a fight, chael doesnt have a fight, brazil hates him = $$$ and great fight and build up


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hey if he gets his licence on the 29th machida doesnt have a fight, chael doesnt have a fight, brazil hates him = $$$ and great fight and build up


Man chael would not even make it to the fight somebody will **** him up on the way to the fight. I doubt he signs autographs, or anything. But damn the man knows how to sell a fight. Hell i would pay 60 dollars to watch him fight anybody in brazil. Dana should just give him a freebie...gracie vs sonnen. Would be epic, sadly gracie old ass would whoop him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Man chael would not even make it to the fight somebody will **** him up on the way to the fight. I doubt he signs autographs, or anything. But damn the man knows how to sell a fight. Hell i would pay 60 dollars to watch him fight anybody in brazil. Dana should just give him a freebie...gracie vs sonnen. Would be epic, sadly gracie old ass would whoop him.


thats another good idea. lets hope the kizer goon patrol gives him the licence on the 29th


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thats another good idea. lets hope the kizer goon patrol gives him the licence on the 29th


I don;t think sonnen can beat gracie or make his way back into title contention at 185. As long as Maia is in the picture it would be impossible for him. Then factor in miller/souza, both of these guys would beat sonnen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I don;t think sonnen can beat gracie or make his way back into title contention at 185. As long as Maia is in the picture it would be impossible for him. Then factor in miller/souza, both of these guys would beat sonnen.


ludacris, have you seen filho/sonnen II sonnen adjusted his first gameplan and just outboxed him and dropped him at will and walked away, thats what would happen to maia and souza and he already beat miller


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ludacris, have you seen filho/sonnen II sonnen adjusted his first gameplan and just outboxed him and dropped him at will and walked away, thats what would happen to maia and souza and he already beat miller


Miller has improved significantly since 02, and he has a black belt in bjj now. He can outbox them all he want, he not gonna knock them out or keep the fight standing. At the end of the day sonnen submission defence is bad and will likely get caught by both of them. Plus in that second fight against filho, filho was not the same it was like he was on drugs or something. It was the begging of the end of him as a fighter.The man just let his self go, he did look like he gave a shit about anything in the sonnen fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what the hell happened to filho the biggest waste of mma talent ever


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what the hell happened to filho the biggest waste of mma talent ever


drugs abuser, sad part is fihlo was a total mess for that fight. But chael sonnen keeps referring to it as his shinning moment. I herd stories that Fihlo knew he was gonna lose that fight before it even happen. Another sad part is chael failed to finish a drugged up/out of it Fihlo. I bet if Filho was normal he would have submitted sonnen easily.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hey if he gets his licence on the 29th machida doesnt have a fight, chael doesnt have a fight, brazil hates him = $$$ and great fight and build up


let's not get carried away and remember that MMA is on it's way to being acknowledged as a serious sport by a bigger audience. sonnen can talk all the shit he wants and I have to admit, he makes me laugh sometimes (even though he's a douche). however, this should not help him to skip the rankings. i don't care how much money the ufc can make off him, they shouldn't just give sonnen any match up he wants, just because he's asking for it.

he got beaten by silva... not just beaten, he got finished. that's the most decisive form to lose a fight. there's many other people in line for a shot right now.... oh an btw, lyoto would freaking murder sonnen, it wouldn't even be funny to watch.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> drugs abuser, sad part is fihlo was a total mess for that fight. But chael sonnen keeps referring to it as his shinning moment. I herd stories that Fihlo knew he was gonna lose that fight before it even happen. Another sad part is chael failed to finish a drugged up/out of it Fihlo. I bet if Filho was normal he would have submitted sonnen easily.


no thats ignorant chael kept standing up and he outboxed him in the first fight too


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no thats ignorant chael kept standing up and he outboxed him in the first fight too


He did but was the was end result in the first fight? How did he lose again?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

It must seem real easy to call out people when your banned from the sport for life, Why not call out Overeem or Cain while your at it?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> It must seem real easy to call out people when your banned from the sport for life, Why not call out Overeem or Cain while your at it?


wait 2 days ahaha, he will be back after june 29


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha fighting Lyoto :laugh:

you gotta Love Chael^^ the man got some balls!!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha fighting Lyoto :laugh:
> 
> you gotta Love Chael^^ the man got some balls!!


he either has some balls or he is on randy's that he feel obligated to get revenge. I don't get his logic though, he claims randy is the best and would beat him. I'm guess like all the shit he says he has lost his mind cause machida will murder him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

just sent an email to keith kizer, hopefully it will help out sonnens june 29 case, it was painful to write the letter because i wanted to call him a giant asshat but instead i was nice.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha fighting Lyoto :laugh:
> 
> you gotta Love Chael^^ the man got some balls!!


And he's still in Brazil saying this stuff?

people here said he was scared of wandy:laugh::laugh:




I hope he makes it out of there OK


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> just sent an email to keith kizer, hopefully it will help out sonnens june 29 case, it was painful to write the letter because i wanted to call him a giant asshat but instead i was nice.


What is an email address where i can write a letter to kizer?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> What is an email address where i can write a letter to kizer?


not telling you guys will say chael doesnt deserve it


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> not telling you guys will say chael doesnt deserve it


is it this one [email protected] if i was an asshole i would find an all brazillian mma forum and post this chael hatting on brazil message, with a little message of how to take action. But i'm not i want to see chael back in the ufc so machida can whoop his ass.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> is it this one [email protected] if i was an asshole i would find an all brazillian mma forum and post this chael hatting on brazil message, with a little message of how to take action. But i'm not i want to see chael back in the ufc so machida can whoop his ass.


no its not that one that one doesnt work


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> And he's still in Brazil saying this stuff?
> 
> people here said he was scared of wandy:laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


you mean the car scene I think, right?

I don't think people thought he was scared of Wandy.. he was speechless in this very moment because of his personality and standing in the MMA World. 

In my eyes he showed dignity there, even if he probably (most likely) didn't mean it.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> you gotta Love Chael^^ the man got some balls!!


Maybe it's just some side effects from his testosterone therapy...


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

if sonnen keeps this crap up and ends up fighting in brazil, and they hype up the stuff he says for the crowd in the arena, im pretty sure he wont make it out of there alive win or lose...and im not joking...

brazilian crowds are f****** brutal!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Maybe it's just some side effects from his testosterone therapy...


thats why!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ACTAFOOL said:


> if sonnen keeps this crap up and ends up fighting in brazil, and they hype up the stuff he says for the crowd in the arena, im pretty sure he wont make it out of there alive win or lose...and im not joking...
> 
> brazilian crowds are f****** brutal!


that would make 134 even more better with him vs machida and rabid brazillian fans hahaha


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

That scumbag is not even close of deserving a fight with Machida, even if he gets his license back.

Besides, anyone else thinks that if he´s talking about going 205, he probably used this "vacations" to get some of his "medicine" bulking up his body?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Chael Sonnen Is a genius!
You are all playing right into It. 
He's a marketing machine, and this Is how he gets payed! He doesnt even need to fight, he just have to continue his comedy gold quotes and sponsors will throw money at him.

Oh, and anyone who can beat up Anderson Silva for 23 minutes can call out whoever he wants


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Chael Sonnen Is a genius!
> You are all playing right into It.
> He's a marketing machine, and this Is how he gets payed! He doesnt even need to fight, he just have to continue his comedy gold quotes and sponsors will throw money at him.
> 
> Oh, and anyone who can beat up Anderson Silva for 23 minutes can call out whoever he wants


this this this.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I can find Sonnen entertaining at time and annoying at other times. This rant definitely annoyed me. The guy is suspended - he needs to shut his mouth until he's actually relevant again. He can't even back this trash talk up for another year or so. Shaddup and stay quiet until you can actually fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> I can find Sonnen entertaining at time and annoying at other times. This rant definitely annoyed me. The guy is suspended - he needs to shut his mouth until he's actually relevant again. He can't even back this trash talk up for another year or so. Shaddup and stay quiet until you can actually fight.


read the thread he can reapply june 29


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Ol'Sonnen at it again, eh? Be careful what you wish for. Randy wanted Lyoto and paid a highlight reel price for that request. Machida & Sonnen won't happen. I even doubt Lyoto would fight at a catchweight. Calling out a dude in a higher weight class is just showboating. Until Sonnen pisses clean, gets a dominating win over a game opponent to redeem himself, he's just running his really big trap...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> read the thread he can reapply june 29


Just cos he can re-apply, doesn't mean he will get granted his liscence. There's a chance that he will still not be able to fight and then this whole thing just makes him look stupid.

I hope he does get it though, I'll be interested to see how he does against his next opponent, whoever that may be.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Chael Sonnen found his formula to succes and judging by post numbers in this thread it's working.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> read the thread he can reapply june 29


I did read... Just like he tried to reapply a few weeks ago and got shut down? My point is this: He's not fighting right now and can't. I suspect he will get his license back but I also suspect it won't be until next year. Whether he gets it back tomorrow or two years from now, he needs to lay low until he's actually able to back his crap up.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> I doubt he'd even get close enough to Lyoto to even attempt a takedown. He'd get obliterated within a round.


Anderson is a far better striker than Lyoto and he had no trouble powering through to get the double leg. 



marcthegame said:


> drugs abuser, sad part is fihlo was a total mess for that fight. But chael sonnen keeps referring to it as his shinning moment. I herd stories that Fihlo knew he was gonna lose that fight before it even happen. Another sad part is chael failed to finish a drugged up/out of it Fihlo. I bet if Filho was normal he would have submitted sonnen easily.


Excuses excuses , Jones says that Shogun is his best win yet the guy was out of shape. 



Vale_Tudo said:


> Chael Sonnen Is a genius!
> You are all playing right into It.
> He's a marketing machine, and this Is how he gets payed! He doesnt even need to fight, he just have to continue his comedy gold quotes and sponsors will throw money at him.
> 
> Oh, and anyone who can beat up Anderson Silva for 23 minutes can call out whoever he wants



Correct.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

trash talk has never excited me or intrigued me.....


and for the record, Chael Sonnen needs to be hogtied and left in Somalia


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> just sent an email to keith kizer, hopefully it will help out sonnens june 29 case, it was painful to write the letter because i wanted to call him a giant asshat but instead i was nice.


I don't agree with your stance on Chael (as you may recall from other threads) but if you want to help him, you should probably write to the CSAC instead of Kizer or the NSAC. It would be Dodd and the CSAC who would have the say on whether he gets licensed in California.



marcthegame said:


> What is an email address where i can write a letter to kizer?


The only times I've asked the NSAC questions, Kizer has answered them. [email protected]

But again, Chael's biggest licensing issues are in California, not Nevada, so [email protected] would probably be better.

Now if Chael does get his CSAC license back, he would still potentially have issues in Nevada and other states that may not just automatically grant him a license, and he may not even be granted a therapeutic use exemption to use TRT, so there would be things to say to Kizer.

But since Dana has said he won't go forum shopping for Chael while he doesn't have a license in California, that's the place I'd concentrate on.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Anderson is a far better striker than Lyoto and he had no trouble powering through to get the double leg.


Silva has better hands, granted, but they way Lyoto lunges in with body kicks and knee's will mess Sonnen up every time they land. I also don't think Sonnen will be able to avoid Machida's straight left when he gets too close. Lyoto is also more illusive, has far better TDD than Silva and is fantastic in the clinch and won't have bruised ribs.

I honestly don't see Sonnen having a chance at all.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

What a maroon.
I wish people would stop encouraging this guy.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> I don't agree with your stance on Chael (as you may recall from other threads) but if you want to help him, you should probably write to the CSAC instead of Kizer or the NSAC. It would be Dodd and the CSAC who would have the say on whether he gets licensed in California.
> 
> The only times I've asked the NSAC questions, Kizer has answered them. [email protected]
> 
> ...


What about him fighting in other countries¿ In this thread there is talk about the Rio event and then there are now quite often events in Canada (I'm not so sure whether any are scheduled at the moment, but obviously there is a mutual sympathy between Canada and the UFC). Could he be placed in any event outside the US or would that play against him in getting his license again in the US later on (in a way that the US athletic commissions would somehow feel "betrayed" by that work around)¿

And is he still bound to the UFC by contract or could he go to Japan for example and fight there in the meanwhile¿


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

these call outs lack umph when he can't actually fight. Unless he calls Lyoto out to an MMA fight on X-box 360.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Finally, solid undeniable proof that Sonnen is a pathetic and immature dickhead. This is no different to Bloodstain Lane calling out Dana White; he knows the fight won't happen.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> What about him fighting in other countries¿ In this thread there is talk about the Rio event and then there are now quite often events in Canada (I'm not so sure whether any are scheduled at the moment, but obviously there is a mutual sympathy between Canada and the UFC). Could he be placed in any event outside the US or would that play against him in getting his license again in the US later on (in a way that the US athletic commissions would somehow feel "betrayed" by that work around)¿
> 
> And is he still bound to the UFC by contract or could he go to Japan for example and fight there in the meanwhile¿


The UFC could have him fight overseas or even in some other states if they wanted to. But Dana White said he wouldn't promote him until he resolves his issues.



> LAS VEGAS – Dana White may not like it, and he's been adamant in his belief Chael Sonnen has been punished enough.
> 
> But the UFC boss said Saturday after UFC 130 that as long as the former middleweight title challenger remains under suspension by the California State Athletic Commission, he won't step foot inside the Octagon.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Haha, that is like me calling out Machida. Sonnen doesn't have a license to fight, and neither do I. 

Liar, cheat, criminal... he's right above that white stuff that forms at the corner of your mouth when you are extremely thirsty.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Haha, that is like me calling out Machida. Sonnen doesn't have a license to fight, and neither do I.
> 
> Liar, cheat, criminal... he's right above that white stuff that forms at the corner of your mouth when you are extremely thirsty.


lol, i guess hes becoming the eddi guerrero of the UFC? lie, cheat and stealraise01:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I really do miss Chael..He has the personality that can do wonders for the sport. I loved the way he mocked Silva and then backed it up (yes, I know he cheated). But the guy is Superstar now just off that fight fight and his mouth. Who here can honestly say that Chael Sonnen doesn't worry them fighting there fav. fighter at 185 or 205.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I repeat:

The Chael Sonnen method of self promotion.
1. Select a fighter with no interest in fighting him
2. Make self-serving, degrading comments about said figher
3. ???
4. Profit

Calling out Machida is pretty dumb is you ask me. His style is tailor made to getting his ass kicked by Machida. Average speed wrestler type with low level stand up. It'd be exactly like vs Tito Ortiz, minus the triangle attempt. 

I think Sonnen should spend some more time working on getting relicenced and less time calling out fighters who'd embarass him.


----------



## peanuts40 (Mar 20, 2011)

Really want this guy back in the UFC. Love or hate him, the guy knows how to attract attention and make any fight interesting.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd love to see this fight just for the sole purpose of seeing Sonnen knocked out.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> I don't agree with your stance on Chael (as you may recall from other threads) but if you want to help him, you should probably write to the CSAC instead of Kizer or the NSAC. It would be Dodd and the CSAC who would have the say on whether he gets licensed in California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, I'm going to mail them both and congratulate them on doing an awsome job =)


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'm sick of this guy. I don't now how anyone still finds this amusing. I hope this fight happens. Then his record against Brazilians will move to 1-5.
> 
> It seems what Brazilians do best is make you tap to triangle chokes Chael.


Agreed... He annoyed me before he was suspended and now he just talks and cant do anything other than CONTINUE TO TALK.... AHH!!! Its like a listening to a annoying ass Big Mouth without the satisfaction of watching the bum get beat down... How annoying....


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Meh. I don't care much for this match up. It's a good thing it will never even come close to happening.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Great, I'm going to mail them both and congratulate them on doing an awsome job =)


yeah but you wouldnt because then you would be seen as the forum assclown


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lyoto doesn't have to concern himself with this loser! He has bigger and better things to do.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Chael would KO him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Chael would KO him.


Ur a funny guy, tell me when was the last time chael sonnen ko someone who 90% of this forum would know? Machida would whoop his ass so damn bad that he would wish he stayed suspended. On a side note i don;t see sonnen winning this fight at all like i gave james toney a better chance over randy that i would sonnen if he were to fight machida. Machida has one of the best takedown defence, chael lacks the ability to finish. Five rounds with machida leaves chael zero chance of winning.

BTW i don't understand Sonnen's logic, for years he said silva was scared to fight machida because machida whooped his ass. Silva did beat chael, and machida did whoop the randy's ass, a man who chael said would whoop his ass. So i don't see how chael can win. If Chael can't knock out machida, and randy could not take him down, how the hell is chael gonna do it?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Ur a funny guy, tell me when was the last time chael sonnen ko someone who 90% of this forum would know? Machida would whoop his ass so damn bad that he would wish he stayed suspended. On a side note i don;t see sonnen winning this fight at all like i gave james toney a better chance over randy that i would sonnen if he were to fight machida. Machida has one of the best takedown defence, chael lacks the ability to finish. Five rounds with machida leaves chael zero chance of winning.
> 
> BTW i don't understand Sonnen's logic, for years he said silva was scared to fight machida because machida whooped his ass. Silva did beat chael, and machida did whoop the randy's ass, a man who chael said would whoop his ass. So i don't see how chael can win. If Chael can't knock out machida, and randy could not take him down, how the hell is chael gonna do it?


machida got taken down by rampage, sonnen could and would outwrestle anyone at 205, he already has when he used to fight there, he took forrest down at will ages ago too and forrest is a big man


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah but you wouldnt because then you would be seen as the forum assclown


Really? I believe that spot is taken tho. And yes I did mail them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Really? I believe that spot is taken tho. And yes I did mail them.


then you are a very sad person and i will laugh with joy if your evil plans are foiled, you arent as nice as you may think you are buddy


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> machida got taken down by rampage, sonnen could and would outwrestle anyone at 205, he already has when he used to fight there, he took forrest down at will ages ago too and forrest is a big man


And how did that fight with a pre-TUF Forrest end... oh yeah. Triangle. Which was the 2nd of 7 triangle losses. Being a better wrestler doesn't help you if you go unconscious at the scent of a man's crotch. Hell Sonnen can't even go down on his girl without tapping at this point.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

How people still get riled up over what he says is beyond me.

He plays the bad guy. It is hilarious.

Add to the equation that he spanked the "best p4p fighter" in the world for 24 mins and you have "interest". People want to see him fight. 

Win/Win

Do not take it too seriously.

PS. Lyoto will break him in all facets of the fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> then you are a very sad person and i will laugh with joy if your evil plans are foiled, you arent as nice as you may think you are buddy


haha dude I have to lol @ that one. Thats actually kind of cute..."my evil plan" I just can't get mad at you when you say funny things like that. I don't take all this crap very seriously and it's not that I really have a "plan" I just don't like Chael Sonnen & want him to stay out as long as possible...simple as that. Don't worry tho he will be back getting submitted in the octagon in no time, so it's a win for both of us.
I'm actually considered a pretty nice guy, that's probably why I dislike your idol so much. People E-mail them and complain that he is suspended, it's only fair that the people who think that they are doing a great job E-mail them as well and let them know.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> then you are a very sad person and i will laugh with joy if your evil plans are foiled, you arent as nice as you may think you are buddy



Beware of big bad evil buddy!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> haha dude I have to lol @ that one. Thats actually kind of cute..."my evil plan" I just can't get mad at you when you say funny things like that. I don't take all this crap very seriously and it's not that I really have a "plan" I just don't like Chael Sonnen & want him to stay out as long as possible...simple as that. Don't worry tho he will be back getting submitted in the octagon in no time, so it's a win for both of us.
> I'm actually considered a pretty nice guy, that's probably why I dislike your idol so much. People E-mail them and complain that he is suspended, it's only fair that the people who think that they are doing a great job E-mail them as well and let them know.


fair enough i guess despite the fact you are truying to applaud that assclown kizer and co. as for you amdM grow up son


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Sonnen's act got old, fast. Nothing would please me more to see a Brazilian actually respond to Chael and challenge him to a street fight, no holds barred. Damn, if only Wandy was still in his prime. I'd love it if Wand challenged him to a street fight and soccer kicked his head all over the concrete.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He's been almost put to sleep by a couple of brazilians, which is the worse way of losing cause if that was ever in real life his opponent could have just killed him. Seems rather silly of him saying those things. BTW Lyoto would destroy him. Kinda funny how he wanted to become a politician, he would fit in nicely on captial hill (with a tad bit of diplomacy of course).


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol. I love how this thread is 8 pages about how irrelevant and washed up Sonnen is. *I repeat. This thread is 8 pages...* Think about that.

What Chael does works. People pay attention to him no matter how much they hate him. People watch him fight. He is winning.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Lol. I love how this thread is 8 pages about how irrelevant and washed up Sonnen is. *I repeat. This thread is 8 pages...* Think about that.
> 
> What Chael does works. People pay attention to him no matter how much they hate him. People watch him fight. He is winning.


Well to be fair I don't really say that. I realize what he's doing and that it's working. You know how it is, it's the same with Brock for you, you wish you could ignore him but it's hard ignoring your favourite douche. Also you should change number of posts on each page, I only have 2 pages here, much easier to view m8.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Who is this Kael....Schael...whatever?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Well to be fair I don't really say that. I realize what he's doing and that it's working. You know how it is, it's the same with Brock for you, you wish you could ignore him but it's hard ignoring your favourite douche. Also you should change number of posts on each page, I only have 2 pages here, much easier to view m8.


I don't pay nearly as much attention to Brock as I used to. My main problem with him before was that I was clearly able to see what most people see now: a one dimensional fighter who the UFC wanted hyped up strictly as a marketing tool. Dana practically gift wrapped that title for Brock. Yet people were putting him near the top of their p4p list? Yeah it made me a little animated. Now that he's not even relevant he's out of the picture. People claim that Sonnnen isn't relevant yet he's still in the picture.

The difference between Sonnen and Brock is that Sonnen can actually fight. Roids or not. He put a hell of a beating and a hell of a fight to A. Silva... which is something very few people are capable of doing.

(Before the Brock fans start telling me how great he is, I remind you how bad he got his ass kicked by Cain. JDS just proved he would beat Brock up. Carwin with his new found cardio would also beat Brock up. He's top 4 at best and will never hold a title again. I've been right about him for years so trust me on this)


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Well, it's not like Sonnen has anything better to do this year so I'm sure he is going to call out every fighter he can think of and do whatever he can to stay somewhat relevant.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kc1983 said:


> Well, it's not like Sonnen has anything better to do this year so I'm sure he is going to call out every fighter he can think of and do whatever he can to stay somewhat relevant.


Lol, that's a sad way to put it, but it could be sadly accurate. He lost his real estate job and he just lost his MMA job. He probably still trains; he's working with Okami, but apart from that, he's probably not as busy as he'd like to be.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> I'm sick of this guy. I don't now how anyone still finds this amusing. I hope this fight happens. Then his record against Brazilians will move to 1-5.
> 
> It seems what Brazilians do best is make you tap to triangle chokes Chael.


The funniest part is, barely anybody even replies to Chael anymore. He seems like he is trying to make himself relevent by talking sh*t.

As for the match-up, Chael is MADE for Lyoto. Lyoto has far superior stand-up, great TDD and even if Chael does get him down at 205, Machida probably won't take long to submit him. Lyoto is a terrible terrible match-up for wrestlers.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

This shit is not even funny, lyoto will beat the shit out of chael. Chael against an injured silva with testosterone levels 3 times the legal limit fail to win. He calls randy the greatest, if randy could not touch machida. Chael will get murder plain and simple.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

He did it again.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

oldfan said:


> He did it again.


I really want this fight to happen. My prediction is Machida triangle round 1.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> I really want this fight to happen. My prediction is Machida triangle round 1.


3 rounds?? Sonnen kills him.

Sonnen by Unanimous decision.

oh and

"Only guy that would have finished him quicker, is me" Gotta love that since Sonnen isnt exactly known for flash ko guys.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> He did it again.


hahaha.

Chael is funny as hell, but I think a bit delusional. I really hope Dana makes a fight between he and Machida.

And for some reason, everytime Chael smacktalks about Wandy, it always brings me back to thinking about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_lMCeJH6LI

Not sure if Chael understands all of it, becuse without the sub-titles I don't but it is still funny as hell!!!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> 3 rounds?? Sonnen kills him.
> 
> Sonnen by Unanimous decision.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


:laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


What fight hasnt Sonnen finished?? I dont remember a single fight where he walks out half way through. :confused02:

jk

Dont blame him... he likes going 25min. He says it proves he isnt lazy unlike alot of other fighters. He likes to be under the spot light the longer the better. I kinda like that he is honest about it and says it how he feels. The man isnt lazy thats for damn sure.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> What fight hasnt Sonnen finished?? I dont remember a single fight where he walks out half way through. :confused02:
> 
> jk
> 
> Dont blame him... *he likes going 25min. He says it proves he isnt lazy unlike alo*t of other fighters. He likes to be under the spot light the longer the better. I kinda like that he is honest about it and says it how he feels. The man isnt lazy thats for damn sure.


:laugh: just proves that GSP is the most overworked guy out there.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> What fight hasnt Sonnen finished?? I dont remember a single fight where he walks out half way through. :confused02:
> 
> jk
> 
> Dont blame him... he likes going 25min. He says it proves he isnt lazy unlike alot of other fighters. He likes to be under the spot light the longer the better. I kinda like that he is honest about it and says it how he feels. The man isnt lazy thats for damn sure.


Best excuse ever for having 12 year old girl-power imo.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida vs. Sonnen PLEASE DANA :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Machida vs. Sonnen PLEASE DANA :thumb02:


I would love to see that fight as machida would whoop his ass worst than randy. However after the fight i think chael would go around bussiness as usually like the fight never happen. He keeps talking about silva but never once has he brought up the lost or testosterone.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I would love to see that fight as machida would whoop his ass worst than randy. However after the fight i think chael would go around bussiness as usually like the fight never happen. He keeps talking about silva but never once has he brought up the lost or testosterone.


Unfortuetly that would be the case 

But it should really be an interseting fight for the UFC too in my eyes and size wise, this would be a true LHW contest anyway. Chael is just playing with the lower guys because he can't make it with the big boys.

Machida would murder him in the first I agree 100%!!

Not one Takedown by Chael and a Crane Kick to Death by The Dragon


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Unfortuetly that would be the case
> 
> But it should really be an interseting fight for the UFC too in my eyes and size wise, this would be a true LHW contest anyway. Chael is just playing with the lower guys because he can't make it with the big boys.
> 
> ...


The only thing that would be interesting in this fight would be to see if chael can take him down. That is it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> The only thing that would be interesting in this fight would be to see if chael can take him down. That is it.


Exactly  I think Chael would have to use his great Boxing skills


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I kinda understand why he generally dislikes Brazilians. I mean look at his last 5 losses. Anderson silva (Brazilian)- choked his ass out, Damien maia (Brazilian)- choked his ass out, paulo filho (Brazilian) almost broke his arm, Jeremy Horn almost broke his arm, Babalu (Brazilian) choked his ass out.

In his last 5 losses, 4 were Brazilians, 3 of them choked his ass out and one tried to break his arm. 

He talks big but I don't think he'd take lyoto down, I think lyoto would hit him in the face a lot. Maybe even end up on top of chael, beating him about the head and neck until he's staring wide eyed up at lyoto. And this fight would be a main event no doubt so 5 rounds. And five rounds is bad for chael, because his fights havent had a finish in like four years (i mean fights in which he didnt get his ass choked out or his arm ripped off).I believe lyoto is better on the ground than silva which is also bad for chael because his only chance against such a superior fighter would be to take him down and hold on for a decision. But I don't think that would happen either, I think lyoto would end up choking sonnens ass out like most of the other good ground fighters have.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xeberus said:


> Well I kinda understand why he generally dislikes Brazilians. I mean look at his last 5 losses. Anderson silva (Brazilian)- choked his ass out, Damien maia (Brazilian)- choked his ass out, paulo filho (Brazilian) almost broke his arm, Jeremy Horn almost broke his arm, Babalu (Brazilian) choked his ass out.
> 
> In his last 5 losses, 4 were Brazilians, 3 of them choked his ass out and one tried to break his arm.
> 
> He talks big but I don't think he'd take lyoto down, I think lyoto would hit him in the face a lot. Maybe even end up on top of chael, beating him about the head and neck until he's staring wide eyed up at lyoto. And this fight would be a main event no doubt so 5 rounds. And five rounds is bad for chael, because his fights havent had a finish in like four years (i mean fights in which he didnt get his ass choked out or his arm ripped off).I believe lyoto is better on the ground than silva which is also bad for chael because his only chance against such a superior fighter would be to take him down and hold on for a decision. But I don't think that would happen either, I think lyoto would end up choking sonnens ass out like most of the other good ground fighters have.


IS EVERY MAIN EVENT 5 ROUNDS NOW??? i thought that Dana decided certain Main Events he will make 5 rounds. wahh


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> IS EVERY MAIN EVENT 5 ROUNDS NOW??? i thought that Dana decided certain Main Events he will make 5 rounds. wahh


You really think your little Sonnen could touch Lyoto ain't you lol 

Reality check my friend^^ Sonnen didn't quite make it up there at LHW lol

But MAchida wouldn't have a size advantage anyway.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> You really think your little Sonnen could touch Lyoto ain't you lol
> 
> Reality check my friend^^ Sonnen didn't quite make it up there at LHW lol
> 
> But MAchida wouldn't have a size advantage anyway.





BobbyCooper said:


> You really think your little Sonnen could touch Lyoto ain't you lol
> 
> Reality check my friend^^ Sonnen didn't quite make it up there at LHW lol
> 
> But MAchida wouldn't have a size advantage anyway.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


Just mind your own buisness Bobby. After your stupidity in the wanderlei/Leben thread, i just cant take you serious. You would be on Machidas side if he was fighting god himself. You are a clown and horrible at picking winners. You go with whos nuts your on rather then with your brain. Get outa here bobby.. go play with a stick. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I go and play some more with my Lyoto Machida Action figure now Damn right you are youngster 

btw Lyoto is God!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I go and play some more with my Lyoto Machida Action figure now Damn right you are youngster
> 
> btw Lyoto is God!!


Shouldnt you be playing with a stick??? :confused02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Shouldnt you be playing with a stick??? :confused02:


Nope my Action Figure The Dragon right now 

Shogun will fall down soon^^ and then I put the little belt back on and put him on his pedestal again!!

I actually bought new headlights for it yesterday


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nope my Action Figure The Dragon right now
> 
> Shogun will fall down soon^^ and then I put the little belt back on and put him on his pedestal again!!
> 
> I actually bought new headlights for it yesterday


So what you actually mean is that you are having a hard time finding sticks?? Its okay Bobby i expected that to be the case. Here let me give you a picture to help you know what you are looking for. 










Walk outside and try to find a place that has TREES, yes TREEEES Bobby, you know what trees are correct?? Ok good. Now walk over to those trees and look on the floor around them, there should be plenty of sticks for you to play with.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

What is wrong with you SideWays lol :thumb02: Are you being SideWays again?? Not again please!!

I told you youngster^^ I am playing with my Lyoto Machida Action Figure right now, right here at home.. at home!! I do not stop playing with him until I get bored and that usely takes a couple of days.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> What is wrong with you SideWays lol :thumb02: Are you being SideWays again?? Not again please!!
> 
> I told you youngster^^ I am playing with my Lyoto Machida Action Figure right now, right here at home.. at home!! I do not stop playing with him until I get bored and that usely takes a couple of days.


Oh Bobby... dont call shuving a machida action figure in your brown eye "Playing".


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Just defeated Shogun by Crane Kick :thumb02:

And the NEWWWWWW...^^^^


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Just defeated Shogun by Crane Kick :thumb02:
> 
> And the NEWWWWWW...^^^^


Still cant find those sticks can yah?? Il try and get some delivered to you. Maybe you can use those to get Machida Action figure out of your "Black Hole" we will call it. If not were going to have to take you to see a doctor.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Go see a Professional SideWays^^ you clearly have things messed up, up there


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

... you've both lost the plot ^^^ lmao


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you Sideways and Bobby Cooper! I've just been laughing my ass off there ! Bunch of ******* nutters fruitcakes mentalists.

North of tremendous.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Go see a Professional SideWays^^ you clearly have things messed up, up there


If iv lost it that would mean that you have NEVER had it to begin with. Iv mailed some sticks to you since you are clearly incapable of doing anything correctly. Also iv notified the police to take you to the hospital to get that Machida Figure out of your ass. They will probably put you in a mental institution after.

EVERYONE SAY GOODBYE TO BOBBY!! He is very sick so the good men are taking him away to help him get better. I want everyone to wish him best of luck in his road to recovery. WERE ALL ROOTING FOR YOU BOBBY!!! :bye01: :bye01: :bye01: :bye01:


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Funny, majority of his loses have come against Brazilians 

Filho,Maia,Anderson,Babalu...

Whatever, Sonnen is a bigot and deserves to get beaten the **** out of. The fact that some people actually like him, makes me think that there are too many retarded people on the internet its quite sad. 

I'd love for him to be in Brazil...he'd die and I don't mean that sarcastically at all. He'd actually get killed if he was in Brazil no lie. You never talk shit about a country as a whole or a language(I took offense to the crap he talked about the Portuguese language). Shit you don't say

Hilarious when he was emasculated by Wanderlei in the car. I don't think he said anything more than"ok","sure" and "alright".


----------

